# [RCB] Republic of the Congo | road infrastructure



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

They built a cable-stayed bridge in Brazzaville. It's part of a 'corniche road' along the Congo River, which is a four lane road with roundabouts. The cable-stayed bridge appears to be somewhat overkill.

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@-4.2867399,15.2687245,1090m/data=!3m1!1e3


Brazzaville by night - Pont du 15 aout 1960 by BeyondTheHill Photography, on Flickr


Brazzaville by night - Pont du 15 aout 1960 by BeyondTheHill Photography, on Flickr


Brazzaville by night - Pont du 15 aout 1960 by BeyondTheHill Photography, on Flickr


Brazzaville by night - Pont du 15 aout 1960 by BeyondTheHill Photography, on Flickr


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The cable-stayed bridge appears to be somewhat overkill.


Overkill that can be seen and admired from neighbour's country capital city - Kinshasa...


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

^^ And from their government palace that sits directly on the other bank.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

It is probably the 'traditional' 'only' motorway from the local Presidentes palace to the airport. Turkmenistan style.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The cable-stayed bridge appears to be somewhat overkill.
> 
> Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@-4.2867399,15.2687245,1090m/data=!3m1!1e3


I did not understand why you said that the "cable-stayed bridge appears to be somewhat overkill". Then I looked at the location on Google Maps. Over what exactly is build such a large bridge? There is a small river there, but certainly not one over which you build such a bridge...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

They also built a new four lane road to the north of Brazzaville, along the Congo River, that includes two interchanges. Further north in the city, a cloverleaf is being constructed. I think these are the first true grade-separated interchanges in the country.


----------



## stickedy (Mar 8, 2011)

Seems like they want to build a 2x2 expressway along the Congo river around Brazzaville.

But the bridge is crazy  However, it looks quite impressive from Kinshasa: https://goo.gl/maps/2aaZ7sqhDjv


----------

